# Consider storing Granular Calcium instead of Bleach for Water Treatment



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I've mentioned this on a couple threads now, and posted a link. I got to thinking perhaps this is useful enough to deserve it's own post, I think so. I was so impressed, I order 6 pounds of this just this morning.
Better than Bleach: Use Calcium Hypochlorite to Disinfect Water | Ready Nutrition
another
http://videocurso.globocaxias.com/v...leach-vs-pool-shock-Calcium-Hypochlorite.html
You get the general idea, there are tons more info out there, hope this helps.
*EDIT*
changed "deserve it's own link" to "deserve it's own post"


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Awesome, thank you! I meant to buy this a while bak but got distracted and forgot. Now I have a couple pounds in my cart at Amazon.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Just don't keep it where it can come into contact with a liquid hydro carbon, will spontaneously combust if they come in contact


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SARGE7402 said:


> Just don't keep it where it can come into contact with a liquid hydro carbon, will spontaneously combust if they come in contact


Stop putting ideas into my feeble head!!! :shock:


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Sarge that may be a good idea for some unexpected visitors, thanks.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

we got taught that back in94 when I went to the arson Investigator's course. Seems a walmart didn't take that precaution and stored pool chlorine bleach - calcium h chl - next to a pallet or so of brake fluid, when it was demonstrated to us it was a bit of brake fluid in a Dixie cup and a small couple of pellets of this stuff on something tofloat but would also absorb the fluid. our instructor was a young kid with a good set of legs, but he still almost got singed by the fire ball::rambo::


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Denton said:


> Stop putting ideas into my feeble head!!! :shock:


Should we quit squirting it down with WD-40? Wait but that's fish oil. We should be ok. lol. Ok being a non math major and trying to do some mental arithmetic...we are going to put 1 heaping teaspoon in 2 gallons of water and then mix it one to one hundred with nasty water. That sounds a bit complicated to the untrained eye. Why dont we get an injuneer to tell us how much of the dry stuff should go into a gallon batch and maybe a five gallon batch? Thanks in advance.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Now you did it, Sockpuppet! You're on the no-fly list for sure.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Bumping. It's good to remind ourselves of this from time to time. Might help some new members. 

Instructions from ready nutrition:

Use Calcium Hypochlorite*to Disinfect Water

A 1-pound pag of calcium hypochlorite in granular form will treat up to 10,000 gallons of drinking water

Calcium hypochlorite is one of the best chemical disinfectants for*water, better than household bleach by far. It destroys a variety of disease causing organisms including bacteria, yeast, fungus, spores, and viruses.

Calcium Hypochlorite is widely available for use as swimming pool chlorine tablets or white powder that is much more stable than chlorine. This is often known as “pool shock”.

How to Disinfect Water Using Calcium Hypochlorite

Using granular calcium hypochlorite to disinfect water is a two step process.

To make a stock of chlorine solution (do not drink this!) dissolve 1 heaping teaspoon (about one-quarter of an ounce) of high-test (78%) granular calcium hypochlorite for each two gallons (eight liters) of water.To disinfect water add one part of the chlorine solution to 100 parts water to be treated.Let the mixture sit for at least one-half hour before drinking.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Should we quit squirting it down with WD-40? Wait but that's fish oil. We should be ok. lol. Ok being a non math major and trying to do some mental arithmetic...we are going to put 1 heaping teaspoon in 2 gallons of water and then mix it one to one hundred with nasty water. That sounds a bit complicated to the untrained eye. Why dont we get an injuneer to tell us how much of the dry stuff should go into a gallon batch and maybe a five gallon batch? Thanks in advance.


The problem is that you need such a small amount of dry to go to a gallon or five gallon container that you can't get the right amount without a good scientific scale, plus know if the chemical absorbs water (and thus changes its weight). I suspect from it being a calcium salt it would. So if you have the skills and equipment to do it right, you've got no problem doing the calculation...kind of a quandary. Making the stock solution allows a heck of a lot more flex in the procedure without ending up with the wrong amount of disinfectant.

You can get the two gallon container in mind and paste the instructions on it: "Add a heaping teaspoon to this jug. Mix thoroughly. Add 8 teaspoons of this mix to each 1 gallon of water. Let sit 30 min before drinking"...that'll be easy enough to follow when you need it. You can store little plastic teaspoons with the powder.

By the way, that's *US* teaspoons and gallons...do the Brits in the crowd use Imperial or metric for such things?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

SARGE7402 said:


> we got taught that back in94 when I went to the arson Investigator's course. Seems a walmart didn't take that precaution and stored pool chlorine bleach - calcium h chl - next to a pallet or so of brake fluid, when it was demonstrated to us it was a bit of brake fluid in a Dixie cup and a small couple of pellets of this stuff on something tofloat but would also absorb the fluid. our instructor was a young kid with a good set of legs, but he still almost got singed by the fire ball::rambo::


really something that shouldn't be talked about on an open forum .... it's already too common info on the internet ..... don't need to broadcasting even more


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well actually think I have this all figured out. The cement pond holds 10 thousand gallons of water and one bag of shock weighs one pound. It should work out just right to shock the pool and then drink the water. Thanks.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

SARGE7402 said:


> Just don't keep it where it can come into contact with a liquid hydro carbon, will spontaneously combust if they come in contact


Now I HAVE to buy some.


----------

